
Memento at the W3C - mpweiher
https://www.w3.org/blog/2016/08/memento-at-the-w3c/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=memento-at-the-w3c
======
the_duke
Interesting protocol.

This chrome extension is also great:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/memento-time-
trave...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/memento-time-
travel/jgbfpjledahoajcppakbgilmojkaghgm?hl=en&gl=US)

------
bobajeff
So this is like ipfs' versioning.

------
tootie
The compliance world is salivating.

~~~
detaro
why?

~~~
ubernostrum
I work for a company in the health-care space. Everything we store has at
least one and usually multiple timelines associated with it (for example, a
piece of medical data would have at minimum a "when did this happen" and a
"when did we know that this had happened"). Being able to rewind/replay
history from a certain point and identify everything that happened and why is
a fundamentally important thing for the kinds of audits and compliance checks
we're required to do.

